# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What are Custom Avatars?

## John R

So you want your own pic next to your name?  Well if you have enough posts (100 at this writing) you can create your own!

First create or scan a pic onto your computer making sure that its a .gif and has a size of 50x50 pixels.  Making sure that the file size is under 4000 bytes.

To upload this file first click on profile, then edit options, 
at the bottom is avatar click on the link More info which will show you which you can choose from. If you can have a custom avatar click on change avatar and tick the use custom avatar box.

To upload the avatar click on the brouse button and find the file on your hard drive, (best to give it a easy to remember name) then click submit modifications. 

Your pic will now show in all your posts. That is if you and others have the avatar option turned on.

----------

